# lgb 40420 crane car Help



## todd55whit (Jan 2, 2008)

I need some help finding replacement parts for my crane car. I have lost the hook that goes on the boom of the crane. I have the the instruction book, but it lists no number. I was hoping to replace it with the same type hook from LGB. If this is not so I was thinking Ozark? Any thoughts..


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

Try Silvergate Manufacturing. They may have the part you need.


----------

